# Chaining bands



## blindhari (Jun 27, 2011)

I no longer have the wrists I once did when I was younger. About 3 years ago I was thinking of turning in my slingshots when an old friend sent me a Spnish style slingshot with about four different sets of chained bands. At this time I have started using Alliant 64 bands with three links of three bands at the fork and two links of two bands after that to the pouch on each side. This is quite capable of jackrabbit size game. For ammo I use taconite pellets. If I am just goofing around I use the same chain design using Allant 32 bands on a little flip I can cover with my hand. This chaining gives me the ability to use less bands back by the pouch and more at the forks. I am a snap shooter also, I just stretch as far as I can with comfort and let go. For me this works. I don't worry about band lengths or draw weights, chaining bands has let me be a kid again. Does any one know of these type rubber bands by another manufacturer that has more stretch and rebound than the Alliants ?

blindhari


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry can't help you much but for chained bands I use #64's like this 2/2/2/1/1/1... But I know many people can help you on this because they helped me a lot with chained bands!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Most folks seem to think the Alliance Sterling are the best for chains. They do not necessarily give really high velocity, but they can throw very heavy ammo ... sort of like comparing a sports car and a big deisel truck. If you are shooting chains, you might try braided bands. There is some discussion here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6428-chained-vs-flat-bands/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12956-pros-and-cons-of-office-bands/

And some tutorial information here:






and here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14175-braided-bands/page__hl__braid__fromsearch__1

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## blindhari (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks to Charles,
I started this saying I chained my bands, my mistake, I braid them. Going to some garage sales last fall I came on an estate sale that was closing and made on offer on a dozen racks of mixed muledeer and whitetail antlers. Not quite knowing what to tell the wife I said I was going to make Xmas presents. A week later she asks when I am going to get started,OOPS, my bad. After thinking a bit I roughed them out to slingshots, drilled 5/16ths hole with a pilot bit into top of forks, soaked them for an hour and put in a 2" piece of 1/4 threaded rod and Gorilla glue. Next day I got out some finished leather so I cut patches for pouches, crimped them to hold shot easier and dug up some surgical tube. Using 1/4 brass grommets and some more leather I made removable Gypsy tabs that went over the threaded rods in the forks. I capped this with brass acorn nuts and the grommets act like swivels on the rod eliminating a lot of the recoil snap. These I made for Xmas presents to all my scofflaw relatives. Feeling a bit silly I also included a set of tabs with braided #64 Alliant with each. My reports back so far are that my outlaw relatives prefer the braids. The rest of the antler I ran through the band saw to make buttons for a lady who does leather garments. WARNING: if you try this remember antler is an organic substance and is harmful when dust is inhaled. Wear an organic filter mask!!!! Since I have been known to teach Boy Scouts, Girl Souts also, to carve I climbed into the scrap bin and found a good bit of walnut burl, oak, redwood, olive, and maple about 1 1/2" thick. I am starting with a few scoutmasters and we will see how far it goes.

On another note Joerg over on slingshot channel rented a heat sensing camera for a time and may have finaly explained why I have always had better luck with a snapsot then trying to draw a slingshot back to a hold position.
I think I am going to try to find a less expensive way to tie to forks for the scouts

Thank you to all who contributed, it's been fun,

blindhari


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It certainly does sound like you are having a great deal of fun. I'll bet those antler slingshots were quite a hit! As for the Gypsy tabs, you can just tie them to the forks with rubber band ties, just as if they were flat bands. That might be a cheaper, but quite acceptable alternative for the Boy Scouts.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dunno who makes the bands from Staples, but I just bought a 1/4lb of 84's and 1 lb of 64's. I'm hoping to have a few yucks with these bits here!


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Since Alliance tries to make their bands with an easier stretch for office worker hands I`ve been trying other reasonably priced bands like 64`s and 107`s...Office Impressions bands can be purchased at Cosco for possibly 1/2 of the Alliance price (if you have an accout there)...Dykema Rubber ( in PA ) has nice bands 90% rubber ...2 pound minimum order...$5 post with 4 day delivery to AZ...Both brands are made in Thailand ( most bands do come from Thailand )...I don`t have any test comparisons, but I think it`s worth a look...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

AZ shooter said:


> Since Alliance tries to make their bands with an easier stretch for office worker hands I`ve been trying other reasonably priced bands like 64`s and 107`s...Office Impressions bands can be purchased at Cosco for possibly 1/2 of the Alliance price (if you have an accout there)...Dykema Rubber ( in PA ) has nice bands 90% rubber ...2 pound minimum order...$5 post with 4 day delivery to AZ...Both brands are made in Thailand ( most bands do come from Thailand )...I don`t have any test comparisons, but I think it`s worth a look...


Hey AZ,

Thanks for the tip about Cosco. Alas I am not a member, but I may have friends who are. I will try to check them out. You have mentioned Dykema before. But when I went to check out their website, I got a very severe warning from Norton that their site contains malware. Do you know anything about that? Is their web site safe? It would be nice to have an alternative band supplier.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Charles...I believe we got into this discussion before, but for everyones benefit let`s repeat....Dykema had problems with their online ordering, so they recommend that you call them to place your order...I gave them a call and I talked to the rep personally...There is a problem with ordering online, so a called in order is necessary...I placed my order for the minimum 2 pounds @ $6 for 107`s with a $5 charge for post and a 4 day delivery from PA to AZ...They have good stuff and others on the forum have ordered from them...I don`t have the proper equipment (or skill ) to offer credible differences in performance, but I can`t say that I`m disappointed...They are made in Thailand with 90% rubber, and Dykema Rubber is one of the oldest companies around...They don`t spend as much on advertising as Alliance or others, but I don`t see any problem with their product...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks! We probably did have this discussion before, but one of my two remaining brain cells is malfunctioning ...







So a phone call it is.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

i have been staying away from chained rubber coz i feel like im not going to be needing that set up anyways coz iv found an easy way to buy thera bands and tubes.
but just this morning when im cleaning my slingshot rubder box.. i have this little canister full of i think 64 or i realy dont know the size but its the tipical rubber bands in the office. then an idea comes in to my mind why dont i try to rig on with office band. the set up was 3/4/5 taper then i put it on one of my natural in such a way that it was shooting ttf. then i step out to my garden wer my catch box is . stretch it out couple of times as i regularly do before shooting. im shooting at a leather piece about 1.5/1.5 inch at 13 or 15m 1/2inch marble ammo then what happens next amazed me tak / tak / tak tak/ hit after hit im stringing hit counts . and i said to my self what the f*$k this is more than what i think it was so amazing and it was so silent .. but dont get me wrong flats is better in more ways than one. but then again chained rubber set up cost almost nothing and fast to rig and readily available


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for your report, filipino_saltik! I think that most everyone who tries them has a positive experience. I have been shooting TBG recently, and that smack they make when you shoot is rather annoying. Those braided or chained office bands are very, very quiet by comparison. And interestingly, I find the 107s and 105s to be very quiet as well.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Great topic. I tried some 64 bands in braided style tonight and was pleasantly surprised at the performance. For the type of shooting I do this could end up being a primary solution for me. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

blindhari...where do you get your taconite ammo?...do you order on line?...or is there a local source in AZ?


----------

